

Every Language Fixes Something - Visualizing PG's essay - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/EveryLanguageFixesSomething.html?HN1

======
frik
On of your graphs is labeled with the "JavaScript" snip from the current page
version, the other one from the older revision of the page:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20020210063149/http://paulgraham...](https://web.archive.org/web/20020210063149/http://paulgraham.com/fix.html)

And how is "Nemerle" relevant? Never heard about this one, it's sad as
languages like PHP are not listed, even as there a discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2817369)

~~~
ColinWright

      > One of your graphs is labelled with the "JavaScript"
      > snip from the current page version, the other one
      > from the older revision of the page ...
    

Noted - thanks. The second is substantially revised, taking into account many
comments made by others, and including many more languages. Not sure I'm going
to change it/them now, as it would take a while to find the DOT source, edit
it, _etc.,_ and it was only ever intended as a bit of fun. People ended up
taking it _so_ seriously, it caught me by surprise.

------
mpweiher
Very nice!

Correction: Smalltalk to Objective-C is _not_ "needs C syntax". Objetive-C's
OO syntax is actually Smalltalk's. The two reasons are "needs C
interoperability" and "needs performance".

------
ColinWright
Submitted in response to this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6968775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6968775)

